# Xtreme off-road park (Melanie's)



## Stspower (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm looking to go riding this weekend. I will have a buddy tagging along on a 2wd race bike so we won't be doing a lot of deep stuff but we would like to ride a few trails. I haven't been to xtreme since 2009-2010 but I have been to DSO a few times since its opened. How is xtreme? Last time I went it was getting crowded with crazy people riding 10 on one four wheeler. Just looking to get out for a little while. Will probably be gone by the time the sun goes down. What's everybody's opinion? Xtreme or DSO?


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

I would stay away from Extreme.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

I keep hearing to stay away from extreme. What makes it so bad? Just curious.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I have been to extreme a few times and never had a problem. I think some people just don't like riding to tejano music lol


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nothing wrong with Xtreme


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> I have been to extreme a few times and never had a problem. I think some people just don't like riding to tejano music lol


That was my issue. 4/5 people on one atv screamin down the trails swerving around. Very loud tejano music every where we went. Just wasn't for me.


----------

